# DFBHD : Delta force black hawk down.



## Lozzer172 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello, could I have some help on this?
I have a copy of the 'Delta Force Black Hawk Down' game but when I go to play it, I get an error message back saying:
*dfbhd.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.*

I also have a copy of the 'Team Sabre' expansion pack, but I cannot use this either as the game will not load. 
It will not let me load up the game at all and im so frustrated!!! any help?

thanks,
lozzer172


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

What operating system are you running it on? It's quite an old game so if you're using Vista you might need to fiddle with the compatibility setting to get it to work.


----------



## Lozzer172 (Nov 24, 2007)

i dont really know what you mean. im not really very good with computers. i think the answer you are looking for is im using windows xp something or other ?? help please?!?!!! :S:S


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

It sounds like a possible video driver problem, 
so giving us some system information is the first step.

You can provide system information with a *DxDiag.txt *
using the Microsoft DirectX Diagnostic Tool.
This is how to run the tool:

Start > Run... > dxdiag > OK > Save All Information...

Open the* DxDiag.txt* with Notepad and then copy
and paste the top quarter of the text file into your post.
This part has the most important information.


----------



## clgoody (Jan 23, 2008)

I am not the OP, but am having the same problem. I followed the above instructions and here's what I got. Not sure how much you need...trying to get the 1st 1/4:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/23/2008, 17:11:31
Machine name: A64-C8D2B5D9D22
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: AWARD_
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0GHz
Memory: 510MB RAM
Page File: 442MB used, 803MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: GIGABYTE RADEON 9600 PRO
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI RADEON 9600 Series AGP (0x4150)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4150&SUBSYS_40221458&REV_00
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (16 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6599 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 1/24/2006 22:52:48, 255488 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 1/24/2006 22:52:31, 1478656 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-0210-11CF-2F6E-2860A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x4150
SubSys ID: 0x40221458
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_0C92105B&REV_A0
Manufacturer ID: 65535
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: smwdm.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.5410 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/28/2005 09:19:38, 220992 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Analog Devices
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): Yes
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: smwdm.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.5410 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 3/28/2005 09:19:38, 220992 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xCCC

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
SoundMAX Digital Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SoundMAX WDM MIDI [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1039, 0x7001
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 23040 bytes

I would really appreciate any help with this problem. The game was working (online) fine last night. Today it keeps giving the error message.

Thanks!


----------



## Lozzer172 (Nov 24, 2007)

i agree! its such an annoying problem!! one day it works the next it doesn't!


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you have the latest patch installed for BHD? I am running it ok on my Windows Vista Ultimate edition. Its buggy w/o the latest patch which I believe is V1.5.0 (patch comes with Sabre Team disk).


----------

